# Fuze the fox/dog Hybrid



## Blutailedferret (Apr 7, 2011)

Just wanted to show off my first  fursuit head. It is a balaclava and foam head.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5539753

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5539757/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5539760/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5539766/

The white on the muzzle looks a little choppy since i didnt know how to shave it properly though i did pracrtice on scraps.


----------



## deathguardian (Apr 7, 2011)

The eyes look.... Interesting. What material did you make them with?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 7, 2011)

Out of curiosity were you looking for any hints, tips, or critique on this?


----------



## Blutailedferret (Apr 8, 2011)

deathguardian said:


> The eyes look.... Interesting. What material did you make them with?



I used white and black foamies. Used sharpie to color the pupil. I dont remeber what it called that i used to seethrough. Also used white out for the shine of the eye.


----------



## Blutailedferret (Apr 8, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Out of curiosity were you looking for any hints, tips, or critique on this?


 


I wanted to see what people thought of my character.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 9, 2011)

It looks like a green fuzzy penis grew on the forehead.

Also:

The fur needs shaved, the ears need work, the face is crooked, the eyes are ugly, WTF teeth, and the nose is too small.

And that's to say the lest of what is wrong with this head...



You don't know what you are doing, please stop selling commissions until you do.


----------



## Furr (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok... firstly this...


Jesie said:


> You don't know what you are doing, please stop selling commissions until you do.


When doing the eyes you don't want to have the black "eye lash" cut into more than two pieces. If possible you want it to be one full piece. 

Your head shape is... off. Try Google searching fox/canine anatomy mainly for the scull/muscle structure. You can't build off of a poor base and have it turn out well. 

The nose is toony styled but realistically sized (compared to the muzzle) giving it a kind of alien look. When going for toony (especially with the colors you've chosen) go 100% and give it a good ol' toony nose. 

I think the real issue for me is the teeth. It looks like it was in a bar fight and someone knocked out half of its teeth with the leg of a barstool. Google anatomy for this as well.


----------



## Blutailedferret (Apr 9, 2011)

Furr said:


> Ok... firstly this...
> 
> When doing the eyes you don't want to have the black "eye lash" cut into more than two pieces. If possible you want it to be one full piece.
> 
> ...



First of all I am not do commissions for heads. Like i said i am new at this. I know he is a little off but i wasnt sure what size to make the nose. I didnt want to make it too large. Also, are you saying i should add more teeth/ if so where should they be placed?


----------



## Furr (Apr 9, 2011)

Well most canines tend to have six small front teeth and two lower canine fangs. The same for the top; six and two. Normally there isn't enough room in a fur suit head for all the molar teeth so two on each side should be good for that. Pretty much Google pics of canine sculls and you should get the idea.


----------



## Blutailedferret (Apr 9, 2011)

Furr said:


> Well most canines tend to have six small front teeth and two lower canine fangs. The same for the top; six and two. Normally there isn't enough room in a fur suit head for all the molar teeth so two on each side should be good for that. Pretty much Google pics of canine sculls and you should get the idea.



Thanx for the helpful tip. Ill do that on my next one.


----------



## Squattle (Apr 19, 2011)

Did you even read the FAQ sticky at the top of the suiter section? It's there for a reason. There's NO reason for your foam-work around the eyes to be that sloppy, no excuse. Remember when you create these... pieces of moving, wearable art, is really what they are; you strive for perfection. YOU DON'T rush. You want to take your time to PERFECT it. Experiment, redo things if you have to. There are a plethora of online tutorials that would have helped you on everywhere you went wrong
Just as an example, on my current head I've made at least 10 corrections so far, and I haven't even finished the jawset or or her horns. Everyday you go to work on your suit head you look at it, and you wrack your brain trying to think of what you can do to improve it and make it look MORE like your character. If you're not satisfied, PERFECT IT, FIX IT. The current head I'm making is actually version 2. I love my old head, but I was SO unsatisfied with it and KNOWING, I could do a much better one and remedy ALL the problems the old head had. Despite how incredibly lazy I am and you have no idea, I felt it was my duty to produce a piece of higher quality art for people to look at. And not just for the people who will find joy in meeting my character but for MYSELF. I KNEW I COULD DO BETTER. If you don't think you can do better then this, and if you are satisfied with the way your head looks then you should not be making fursuit heads. YOU ARE MAKING ART. FOR GOD SAKES TRY!
BELIEVE me when I say I understand that you're EXCITED to make your first suit and so you rush it a bit. That's understandable, but what you have created is sloppy and a waste of fur and materials.
Oh and by the way, go to petsmart and by a damn pet brush while your at it. Brush that fur. Pet peeve of mine.
Sorry to go all on my high horse about this but I take fursuit making pretty seriously. It's the only true art I can really excel at.


----------



## Birdeh (Apr 27, 2011)

lol.. it has a penis on it's forehead. What's the green thingy actually supposed to be? ._.


----------

